# dělat křoví



## heresys

Hi again
I've found this phrase, "dělat někomu kroví" and i'm not sure i completely understand it... Does it mean that you support someone? or that you're standing by them? 
thank you beforehand!


----------



## kelt

Hi,

I believe it means to stand by someone (you stay next to him), so that the person feels comfortable and can benefit on his own. If you _děláš křoví někomu_ you make an effort to help someone but ultimately it is he who benefits from it, without sharing the success with you.


----------



## werrr

It is an idiom derived from the stage slang. "Křoví" (= shrub, bush) is a term for some insignificant coulisse in the stage background.

The idiom "dělat někomu křoví" (~ to play a shrub for somebody) means to do some background activity for somebody, you can think of dancers behind a singer for example.

And yes, it could mean also "to support somebody".

It is also used to express that somebody is in excess somewhere.


----------



## heresys

Thank you guys for your replies
as always you have helped a lot!
cheers!


----------



## kralik

No no no, I disagree with werr.

I my opinion "dělat někomu křoví" (~ to play a shrub for somebody)
means to play a shrub for someone, however, NOT in background, but in front of that person in order to help him hide.

For example when someone wants to see whats on a display of his phone, but sharp sunlight makes it unreadable, he asks other person "Would you play a shrub for me for a while". So the other person acts like a shrub and thus creates a shadow.

Or, if someone wants to do something againts some rules and he/she doesnt want others to see him/her doing it, He/She would ask a complice "To play a shrub for him/her" so for a while other's cant see the he/she is doing.

I believe most czech people would use "dělat někomu křoví" like this...


----------

